# Animal Adoption Benidorm Area



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hola todos!

Would someone be able to direct me to the animal shelters in the Benidorm area or at least the Spanish term for animal shelter? I’ve been looking but not sure I’m going about it in the right way haha. 

Muchas gracias por adelantado!

- Cay


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cay said:


> Hola todos!
> 
> Would someone be able to direct me to the animal shelters in the Benidorm area or at least the Spanish term for animal shelter? I’ve been looking but not sure I’m going about it in the right way haha.
> 
> ...


I googled 'perrera Benidorm'

ALBERGUE BENIDORM | PROTECTORA DE ANIMALES


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

cay said:


> Hola todos!
> 
> Would someone be able to direct me to the animal shelters in the Benidorm area or at least the Spanish term for animal shelter? I’ve been looking but not sure I’m going about it in the right way haha.
> 
> ...


Hi Cay,

There are not many animal shelters actually in Benidorm. Do a search for these to start with:

Benidorm Dog Homing.

Pack animal shelter.

For the love of dogs and cats.

Animal Angels. (At Alfaz del Pi)

Steve 
.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks so much! We’ve found a couple and have contacted them, so muchas gracias!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

